
IPhone app Tweetie 1.3 rejected by Apple - KevinBongart
http://twitter.com/atebits/status/1306229791
======
sidsavara
I think the bigger story is (if true) _why_ it was rejected. Apps being
rejected or put on hold no longer surprises me, but if the tweet is accurate,
that is a pretty dumb reason to reject the app

~~~
tvon
I think Apple is so overwhelmed with App store submissions that they leave
accept/reject decisions to under-qualified individuals reading from a list of
dos and dont's without any context or understanding.

Whomever rejected Tweetie obviously didn't understand that they were looking
at user-generated content.

